# Track car passes MOT np's



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

as heading says, i am after some ideas for a track fun car for the guys at work. it needs to have a proven record on a strong engine and reliability, as we are going to punish it big style tbh. it will not be a road car at any point and will arrive and depart from track on a trailer. i was thinking of maybe golf mk2 or a mk3 cortina as two cars from my youth that i had serious fun in.
what you think folks, and why have you chosen the car you have?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> as heading says, i am after some ideas for a track fun car for the guys at work. it needs to have a proven record on a strong engine and reliability, as we are going to punish it big style tbh. it will not be a road car at any point and will arrive and depart from track on a trailer. i was thinking of maybe golf mk2 or a mk3 cortina as two cars from my youth that i had serious fun in.
> what you think folks, and why have you chosen the car you have?


Because you're incapable and dangerous... :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> as heading says, i am after some ideas for a track fun car for the guys at work. it needs to have a proven record on a strong engine and reliability, as we are going to punish it big style tbh. it will not be a road car at any point and will arrive and depart from track on a trailer. i was thinking of maybe golf mk2 or a mk3 cortina as two cars from my youth that i had serious fun in.
> what you think folks, and why have you chosen the car you have?


What is the budget?

Joe


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Budget?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Think £60000 should be ok


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

guys its a fun track car............and the mk2 golf or mk3 cortina should have been an indication of my thoughts lol.
i have offered £800 on a half decent mk2 golf that the guy wants £1500 hundred for :?

budget is a work in progress tbh as it will be get it make it work.......track it, ok how can we make it better, sort of a job


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i would have thought a bmw would be a good pick


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

200sx? was going to get one of these to drift/track but getting a license to tow more than 750kgs would have cost more than the car.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> i would have thought a bmw would be a good pick


at last tghe voice of reason.........ok adam what would you suggest for a basic track car..............bearingv in mind i will be buying a cat 3 min car


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mk2 GTI Golf with a 1.8T lump . Quite a few of these around.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Honda Integra Type R.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > i would have thought a bmw would be a good pick
> ...


Humourless git. :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Golfs a gd call, 3 series as well.

Loads of ideas on pistonheads classifieds. Buying something with uprated brakes or suspension might save you some cash.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkI TT you can get them for peanuts, strip it sell the bits and bob's your cross dressing aunt


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Adam-tt said:
> ...


rich am trying to be serioius for a change lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> MkI TT you can get them for peanuts, strip it sell the bits and bob's your cross dressing aunt


go back to sleep ya twot lol...............copy of the latest beano comic on way for you


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Mk2 MR2


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> as heading says, i am after some ideas for a track fun car for the guys at work. it needs to have a proven record on a strong engine and reliability, as we are going to punish it big style tbh. it will not be a road car at any point and will arrive and depart from track on a trailer. i was thinking of maybe golf mk2 or a mk3 cortina as two cars from my youth that i had serious fun in.
> what you think folks, and why have you chosen the car you have?


Hi Gazzer, just trying to save a life here...not being funny. I was going to say an early Lotus Elan if that helps...easy to work on...easy to maintain...excellent handling...capable out of the box. I don't have a track car as such but my TT is very capable.

Enjoy

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > MkI TT you can get them for peanuts, strip it sell the bits and bob's your cross dressing aunt
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Elise then :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Elise then :lol: :lol:


Get real :lol: An Elise is too fragile :wink:

Joe


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Not that I know bugger all about this subject but I also agree with Andrew,a mk 1 TT..you know the car,spares a plenty 4wd gotta help ,pick em up cheep as chips .... Good luck m8... And take it to pipewerx and get them to fit a rear engine ...boom 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks guys, some bloody good ideas so far, and i fancy the lotus one Joe 8) also some rather silly ones tbh but hey i guess its how peeps percieve me on here at times. got a chance of an mx5 going for under 1k with 87k on clock, any views?

so if anyone see's any of the cars above going cheap give me a shout please........priced up a trailer last night and that is a grand on its own :?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Loads of fun cars about.

Old MK5 (Eunos Roadster) can get them for peanuts and a bit of RWD action
200sx Good old drift works style 8) 
Saxo VTS/ Pug 106 GTI or 106 Rallye
206 gti
Clio 172
Golf GTI
Clio Williams
205 GTI
Punto GT / HGT


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

There would be only one choice for me!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1997-VOLKSWAG ... 3a7819c4bc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1995-VOLKSWAG ... 3a781c2888

Mk3 Golf GTi 16v.
Good motor with plenty of room for tuning 180 - 190 bhp achieved quite easily up from the 150 and loves being thrashed, they will take it all day every day. Still plenty of parts available unlike the Mk2 these days. Very easy to get plenty of weight out of the car, a fair few 000kgs easy!Modding them is cheap too, you can get some reasonable stuff on a budget. To top it off you can get them for next to nothing as a mot failure!

I'd stay away from turbo cars as they can be temperamental and very costly to repair especially if you are getting a cheap one,


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Shocking  
thought Awesome (GTI) John was gonna say a 106 gti there
:lol: 


AwesomeJohn said:


> There would be only one choice for me!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1997-VOLKSWAG ... 3a7819c4bc
> 
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> thanks guys, some bloody good ideas so far, and i fancy the lotus one Joe 8) also some rather silly ones tbh but hey i guess its how peeps percieve me on here at times. got a chance of an mx5 going for under 1k with 87k on clock, any views?
> 
> so if anyone see's any of the cars above going cheap give me a shout please........priced up a trailer last night and that is a grand on its own :?


Hi

How on earth did I overlook the MX5. I've been out with the PistonHead boys recently and I was astonished at the MX5's capability on challenging roads. The MX5 in question was lightened and tuned a little, but hey, cheap honest-to-goodness fun. I'm told that the best one to buy is an early model which fits in perfectly with your intentions. So...my suggestion is an early MX5 

The TT is a non starter. It's too heavy, even stripped out, and the gear ratios are not ideal for a track car. Who in their right mind would suggest cannibalising the Iconic TT...oh I know...wallsend :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Postscript: After buying your chosen car you might have to spend extra on making it safe to track...just a thought.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=136873&hilit=destroying


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Basscube said:


> Shocking
> thought Awesome (GTI) John was gonna say a 106 gti there
> :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NEVER! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Depends if you just want a bit of fun or want to use it as an excuse to learn to drive. If it's the latter, I can't think of a better first track car than an MX5.

Proper, lightweight RWD action and 50/50 balance.

You'll learn to drive properly and be able to enjoy the action at much lower speeds. It's not the world's best selling roadster for nothing.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would go for Saxo VTS cheap as chips, hammonds on top gear looked good for £1500 all in inc race prep work! and seemed very capable on the rallycross.

or try a sneaky offer on one thats already got some bits and bobs done.
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4098872.htm


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

106 gti's and VTS are good little cars and handle like go karts lol. :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

What about the porsche 924 . Can get them cheap parts every where Can be tuned look cool and has been done a fair bit so loads of info out there for your build.


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd say an MX5 or a MK2 golf as a starter... Plus its what I'm looking at currently for my own purposes... 

A lot of peeps like the renault Clio 172 too, but the prices are still at a premium too..

Check out this forum...it's not crazy busy and can take a while to register,but some peeps on here know there stuff.

http://www.openpitlane.co.uk/forum/index.php

Some decent info can be found...

James


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have to be honest guys i am being swayed more by this mx5 that is on site here, BRG in colour and has 87k on clock and hardly used over the last year or so. i think i could maybe get it as she sits for £800


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> have to be honest guys i am being swayed more by this mx5 that is on site here, BRG in colour and has 87k on clock and hardly used over the last year or so. i think i could maybe get it as she sits for £800


Hi Gazzer

I've been doing a bit of research on your behalf and an early MX5 is the way to go according to enthusiasts with the same criteria as yourselves.

Joe


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Mx5 all the way great fun to drive


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry ive not replied....to say work is manic is an understatment!!! i have made the offer of £800 for the MX5 and awaiting a responce from the owner......who also happens to be my landlady for the business so we shall see.
i am however very gratefull to everyone for giving good advice and to kell and joe for going the extra mile on looking into it on my behalf.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovinit said:


> I'd say an MX5 or a MK2 golf as a starter... Plus its what I'm looking at currently for my own purposes...
> 
> A lot of peeps like the renault Clio 172 too, but the prices are still at a premium too..
> 
> ...


thanks james am on there now having a nose around.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

so we bought..................drum roll.....................a Rover MG zs 180 V6, it already has some track work done for it as in brakes and disks. clutch cylinder has gone so will be the first job when its picked up later this week.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> so we bought..................drum roll.....................a Rover MG zs 180 V6, it already has some track work done for it as in brakes and disks. clutch cylinder has gone so will be the first job when its picked up later this week.


You're only intent on 'taking part' then... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

What an anti-climax :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrry guys   am not a millionair with cash to burn and it is a bit of fun car to use and learn how to drive on a track properly. lmao......i'll post pics when i get a chance for you all to rip a bit more pi55 hehe.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110934766214? ... 500wt_1204
oh yeahhhhhhh bad assssssssss


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

See it at track near you shortly, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> well sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrry guys   am not a millionair with cash to burn and it is a bit of fun car to use and learn how to drive on a track properly. lmao......i'll post pics when i get a chance for you all to rip a bit more pi55 hehe.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110934766214? ... 500wt_1204
> oh yeahhhhhhh bad assssssssss


to be fair thats a damn good bargain well done 8)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gaz are you sure this isn't just your replacement for the TT mate :lol:

really though - I am gonna take you with me the next time I buy a car - great bang for your buck mate!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sent my guy down to check it over and pay for it..........big ends knocking more than salman rushdies knees after writing that soddin book. so its back to searching again  sod all in his advert says......its about to blow up and seize is there?? or did i just miss it.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> sent my guy down to check it over and pay for it..........big ends knocking more than salman rushdies knees after writing that soddin book. so its back to searching again  sod all in his advert says......its about to blow up and seize is there?? or did i just miss it.


re my earlier message - I changed my mind :lol: You will find one mate!! Get looking. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear It mate

just shows you if it looks to good to be true it usually is lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> Sorry to hear It mate
> 
> just shows you if it looks to good to be true it usually is lol


thats twice now though...........bmw 325 agreed price then richard got an inkling and rang him.......cambelt had snapped!!!
we put a new starter on but it won't turn over FSSSSSSSSSSS and now this one!!!!! why can they not just tell the truth about what they are offering.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear It mate
> ...


Because we live in a world where a large amount of F###ers are on the make and waiting for decent good guys to turn up. Don't talk to strangers Gaz - don't talk to strangers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Gary , fancy a Y-Reg BMW 330ci sport coupe ? I have one due in part ex soon. Could make a great track slag


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

neilc said:


> Hey Gary , fancy a Y-Reg BMW 330ci sport coupe ? I have one due in part ex soon. Could make a great track slag


as per phone convo.............m8ee xxx


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Gazzer

I would persevere and wait to buy an early MX5. One will turn up and you will be ready to go before the spring of 2013; best in the long-run IMO. I understand there is a supercharged version but not sure where that fits in; maybe a late model and too expensive for your needs. I can give you the email address of someone I know who runs MX5 track days if you like. Avoid the TT suggestion :wink:

Joe


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTCool said:


> Hi Gazzer
> 
> I would persevere and wait to buy an early MX5. One will turn up and you will be ready to go before the spring of 2013; best in the long-run IMO. I understand there is a supercharged version but not sure where that fits in; maybe a late model and too expensive for your needs. I can give you the email address of someone I know who runs MX5 track days if you like. Avoid the TT suggestion :wink:
> 
> Joe


hi Joe i have an MX5 on watch at present as they cannot sell it for what they are after so we will see bud. thanks for the offer of help and i do admit to fancying the Mazda tbh.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

205 gti can make a great track day car!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well Joe i held out as you suggested and it cost me a couple of ton more than i wanted to pay but it's here.







ok whats the next stage apart from full service breaks and a decent map


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Nice choice!

Stiffer, lower springs, alignment and adjustable dampers all set up by someone who knows what there doing 
Lightening the car!
Rollbar!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> Nice choice!
> 
> Stiffer, lower springs, alignment and adjustable dampers all set up by someone who knows what there doing
> Lightening the car!
> Rollbar!


i will prob put her into TRD in stroud for that side of it, lightening her is easy....as i will be ripping her apart, but also keeping her balanced.


----------



## TJenkos (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice buy, shame about the ZS though. The MG's always look fun on track!

I'm sure the MX5 will be the better buy though!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

My mate had one of these he loved it
Just been on the phone to him brought back a few memory's 
Said just get it on the track!
and if you haven't done much track driving it's worth getting a few track lessons


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> My mate had one of these he loved it
> Just been on the phone to him brought back a few memory's
> Said just get it on the track!
> and if you haven't done much track driving it's worth getting a few track lessons


oh bud i did adi last year and did the first track session, well to say i nearly followed through when the 1st chicane loomed at nearly a ton is tame lol. as it is a car for the lads at work to have some fun with maybe once a quarter i will be coughing up for some track lessons for us all (mainly me as i am pants) the whole idea is to bring everyone together as a group and build a stronger work bond between us all.
charlie said on a recent post, it isnt about working for me but with me and that is how i enjoy it as in team work mentality.
havn't even started her as yet, and will try to have some fun on the back roads tomorrow..........joys of country life back roads.

ps: oi do owe nick and the committee an apology from last year but it is hard to say sorry at times!!!! sorry nick and the committee for my scathing after last adi. fssssssssssss that hurts lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

If Carlsberg made bosses lol

All I get as a team building exercise is some role playing in the office And a few hours off the phones :lol:
And its not the good kind of role playing either! 
Sounds like a great project look forward to seeing it progress


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

when we are up and running we plan to take peeps on rides round, pop over some time and have a freebie on us.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Great cars, as has been said, definitely would want a rollbar for the track!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


> Great cars, as has been said, definitely would want a rollbar for the track!


well Stu we are a fabrication company so hmmm guess we make our own for this and blast and paint it,


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Good man! Like your style!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


> Good man! Like your style!


at least someone likes me lol...............


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

From what I read your heart is always in the right place, just the way you go about things wouldn't always be seen as conventional lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


> From what I read your heart is always in the right place, just the way you go about things wouldn't always be seen as conventional lol


if you said unconventional lol.........we wud be on the same page, i do what is required to get results on here and in life in general. me and the daughter regularly are at loggers on things as i want ok demand a certain level of quality even if it means making a free statement on a job. stu everything is client based in finalisation to every project


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> ok whats the next stage apart from full service breaks and a decent map


Some air in the left rear? :lol:

Soz Gaz, couldn´t resist...... :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NoMark said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > ok whats the next stage apart from full service breaks and a decent map
> ...


both rears were low mark.........ok now though  took her for a spin today to see how she feels, only gentle as although she looks well looked after with oils fluids etc i want to get her up on a ramp and checked out properly. wheels want stripping off and calipers stripped as they are binding slightly and i then need to wakbox her and get the ruddy exhaust sorted as a straight through. errrr what is decibel levels for track anyone know?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

That looks like a cracking car Gaz, always had a soft spot for mx5s.

I think you'll have great fun with it on track 

Josh

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Super Josh said:


> That looks like a cracking car Gaz, always had a soft spot for mx5s.
> 
> I think you'll have great fun with it on track
> 
> ...


cheers Josh, its like a bloody minefield again though on what can or cannot be done to her as in modding. at least it should keep me busy now and maybe out of trouble


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Out of trouble lol that will be the day :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> Out of trouble lol that will be the day :lol:


shhhhhhh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Gaz, I genuinely think you have got the best bang for buck there. I know a number of people with them and one of them has just bought another for his wife as she kept nicking his 

I look forward to seeing how you get on

Charlie


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Gazzer

This is the email address of Craig Hope who should be able to help in some way with your project. Tell him Joe with the Silver TT at Croft Circuit gave you his email address.

[email protected]

Joe


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTCool said:


> Hi Gazzer
> 
> This is the email address of Craig Hope who should be able to help in some way with your project. Tell him Joe with the Silver TT at Croft Circuit gave you his email address.
> 
> ...


cheers Joe..........will drop him a line and hopefully watch this space.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gazzer
> ...


Hi Gazzer

I've noticed Craig seems to have dropped off the radar but there's plenty of reading on the internet. The MX5 drivers quite often have MX5 only track days so a trip to one near you could be useful.

Keep us all informed and have fun.

Joe


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

A m8 of mine has just got a MEV Rocket, sort of kit form Atom, looks like its going to be a great track car

http://www.mevltd.co.uk/


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTCool said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Hi Joe the mx5 club are looking to make castle coombe their home track for all track events, be good once I can get her track ready


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

quick update on situation........was on phone to john h the other day and discussing the mazda needing an mot and no time to sort it before ADI day. well decided to shut shop early and rang my m8 who is an mot tester.......wow could fit me in straight away if i could get there. Bingo...........passed flying colours and just one advisory on rear tyres. not bad for a car that hasn't really been used for two years eh lol. straight down after and get new rears fitted, so may be taking her to adi after all.


----------

